
The Inevitable Move Of iTunes To The Cloud - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/08/the-inevitable-move-of-itunes-to-the-cloud/
======
btn
That was a very long, boring, and buzzword-pumped way of saying: "Apple should
let you stream stuff from the iTunes Store".

------
ZeroGravitas
Is it bad if I just flag techcrunch articles because the headline sounds
stupid?

If I actually read too many of them I think I'll start flagging based on the
source, and that's worse.

